# Day Time TV at my house.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Non stop Nickelodeon!!!

Some times I think that if I see another Dora, Diego, Max & Ruby, etc. I will loose my mind. Sponge Bob is on now.....


Oh Joy!!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

SportsCenter and Fox News Channel here. I really need to finish watching The Pacific though.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> SportsCenter and Fox News Channel here. I really need to finish watching The Pacific though.


I wish.

But I have this two year old that definetly runs the show. Some battles are not worth the fight.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

When I come home in the morning from work theres NOTHING on except for the news, sports, and info-mercials. My favorite is Mike and Mike in the morning on ESPN.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> I wish.
> 
> But I have this two year old that definetly runs the show. Some battles are not worth the fight.


Enjoy these days. They'll fly by...trust me.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 263, After the screaming abuse from Dora and Diego, I believe my Stewie speaks Spanish better than English some days...

My biggest peeve is trying to find a decent song that my 7yo can listen to in the car. The crap they pump out these days is merely "musical" porn to use the term musical loosely. Growing up, I used to think Madonna was risque but she's Romper Room juvenile compared to this.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

dora dora dora the explooooorer....

UGH... And to think I was beyond all of that. LOL


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

StbbrnMedic said:


> dora dora dora the explooooorer....
> 
> UGH... And to think I was beyond all of that. LOL


I'm fairly sure I told you to get off...........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If you watch dora closely you will notice it is really a training video and how to enter the US illegally.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> If you watch dora closely you will notice it is really a training video and how to enter the US illegally.


Canal........Fence.......Border Patrol......Dora's house.










I think the squirrel is realy a Coyote


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Which one is the squirrel??


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

frank said:


> Which one is the squirrel??


Looks like the one in the middle, but it kinds resembles a gopher...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Thankfully, ESPN's _SportsCenter_ is re-broadcast many times throughout the day!

The newest television fight I'm losing with my kids includes: Adventure Time on Cartoon Network, Wizards of Waverly Place on Disney Channel, and iCarly on Nickelodeon.

I too have had my share of 'Dora-the-UnDocumented' and her conspiring friend 'Boots-the-Drug-Smuggling-Monkey'.
Those two always seem to be targeted by that clever fox named 'Swiper', who I pegged a long time ago as an undercover US Customs Agent or one of Los Federales en Mexico?

Either way 263FPD, I feel your pain brother.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What ever the hell I want to watch.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Non stop Nickelodeon!!!
> 
> Some times I think that if I see another Dora, Diego, Max & Ruby, etc. I will loose my mind. Sponge Bob is on now.....
> 
> Oh Joy!!!!


I won't let my tribe watch it. I don't mind them watching Ni-Hao Kai-Lan... at least my kids will be able to speak their bosses language in 50 years. On a side note, my wife and I saw Brian Regan a couple years ago, and watched this skit live:

Brian Regan - Dora the Explorer | Brian Regan | Jokes.com

Laughed so hard I nearly pissed myself.


LGriffin said:


> +1 263, After the screaming abuse from Dora and Diego, I believe my Stewie speaks Spanish better than English some days...
> 
> My biggest peeve is trying to find a decent song that my 7yo can listen to in the car. The crap they pump out these days is merely "musical" porn to use the term musical loosely. Growing up, I used to think Madonna was risque but she's Romper Room juvenile compared to this.


You sound exactly like my wife. LOL. When she actually listened to the lyrics to 'Rude Boy' she damn near tore out the radio.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I won't let my tribe watch it. I don't mind them watching Ni-Hao Kai-Lan... at least my kids will be able to speak their bosses language in 50 years. On a side note, my wife and I saw Brian Regan a couple years ago, and watched this skit live:
> 
> Brian Regan - Dora the Explorer | Brian Regan | Jokes.com
> 
> ...


Pretty much same reaction from my wife.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

well the album is called rated R, so what did they expect? puppy dogs and bubblegum?

for me, day time tv equals










but nick jr equals


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

While all those shows drive me insane sometimes, It is nice that Ican switch on the TV and nine out of ten times my little princess will sit still for the 1/2 hour. If not for Nickelodeon, she would be running around the house destroying everything in her path.

---------- Post added at 14:02 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

263 if available by your provider find the Boomerang Network ASAP. It's all the classic cartoons from back when cartoons were good and had to wait until Saturday morning to watch them. Tom & Jerry, Flintstones, Jetsons etc.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> 263 if available by your provider find the Boomerang Network ASAP. It's all the classic cartoons from back when cartoons were good and had to wait until Saturday morning to watch them. Tom & Jerry, Flintstones, Jetsons etc.


Now that might be somethig even I would like. Thank you TC24


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've heard so many parents say my kids are bilingual because of Dora. I don't know my kids watched Sesame Street, Electric Co and Zoom. Things have changed ever so slightly over the years with new cartoons, animay (sic) etc. When I was just a laddy I watched Sesame Street. Mr. Roger's, Electric co and all those lovely PBS shows. What did you watch?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> *I've heard so many parents say my kids are bilingual because of Dora.* I don't know my kids watched Sesame Street, Electric Co and Zoom. Things have changed ever so slightly over the years with new cartoons, animay (sic) etc. When I was just a laddy I watched Sesame Street. Mr. Roger's, Electric co and all those lovely PBS shows. What did you watch?


You never hear "My kids are Bi-Sexual because of TeleTubbies" Thank God for that.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

at least you don't have to contend with that stupid friggin purple dinosaur...barney..he was IT when my sons were little....definitely will drive you to drink....
at least sponge bob is pretty funny..tho the pitch of the voice when he laughs can peel wallpaper off the wall
it does go by fast tho...enjoy


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sadly, my kids really enjoyed watching Barney the purple pedophile too. Used to drive me nuts. We bought pretty much every Disney video just to get something else on the tv. I was also able to find School House Rock on video. Now for you youngins, video is the big tape that you had to put in the machine before they invented DVD. 

When we got DVD, I was able to pick up some Looney Tunes collections. The real Looney Tunes none of this baby bugs and babs crap. I bought Dinosaurs on DVD for when my neice & nephew come over. They only had two seasons, but it's not too bad. Kind of reminds me of the Flintstones where the kids like it & there are plenty of jokes for the older crowd.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

I loved the Dinosaurs...hilarious! never understood why it only lasted 2 seasons..."not the mama!!" the baby always hitting earl on the head with a pot right?
the mother-in-law was priceless...i can't remember who did the voice, but its someone pretty famous..
yeah barney drove me crazy....god, i am getting really bad flashbacks now!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

That's the one. I can't remember her name, but I can picture the actress who did the voice. They also had a tape of all their songs that I bought the kids for the car. Got so used to playing that I would catch myself listening to it even when they weren't with me. Had to put a stop to it; though, when I caught myself in the shower singing "He's a Lizard and I Love Him"


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

!!!! i had a story tape that was bedtime stories set at their time ..like goldielocks and the 3 teradactlys...i could repeat the whole thing cause EVERY night they'd listen to it !!its around somewhere... 
one of my favorites..
Earl: " I know they JUST crawled out of the sludge and i hate to be critical of other forms of life, but God, i hate lawyers"!!!!

---------- Post added at 14:32 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------

for some reason i'm thinking that mother-in-law was on barney miller? i can picture her face too....this is driving me crazy so i have to go look it up!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I loved Dinosaurs...NOT THE MAMMA!!!! I even bought the kids the baby stuffed animal that said certain lines from the show. I loved that thing.
Yeah the mother-in-law was Bernice on Barney Miller I think. I can still hear her raspy voice.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

they were REALLY funny...the daughter always saying "can i have your credit card so i can go to the mall!!!" (how true is that!!!)
and the annual hurling of the mother in law off a cliff or something!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

That's who it was. I just couldn't think of her name. Grandma always knows best.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIDO-sLWeUo"]YouTube- Dinosaurs - Terrible Twos (Part 2)[/nomedia]


----------



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

When my kids were 2 & 4 last year, I hit the wall as well with these shows; the repetition in them was driving me insane. I took the following course of action:

*Step 1:* Block all the mind-numbing crap with a password.
*Step 2:* Purchase the Warner Bros. Golden Anniversary 5-DVD set (Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, etc.)
*Step 3:* Introduce kids to _real _classic cartoon entertainment.

With five DVDs worth of quality Bugs, Daffy, and Yosemite Sam, it takes quite a while until they are back in the "repeats" - about the same turnaround time as back when I was a kid. Now, rather than the annoying chants of "we did it, we did it, we did it, yeah!" all day long, I only here phrases such as "ya durn long-eared galloot", "what's up doc", "th-ufferin' thuccotash", and "I thawt I taw a puddy tat"...much more soothing to the ears and nostalgic that the Dora and Diego drivel of today. :wink_smile:


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Plus where else can they learn...."I say, I say, BOY"!!! love all those cartoons us old people grew up with...we may have had to manually change the stations on the 1 tv in the house, but saturday mornings were the balls ... now that i think about it, there was no organized sports to deal with either...saturdays with my sons consisted of sports, sports and more sports..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Another proof that Dora and Boots are CrimAlien Gang Bangers.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYRy02UZBKs"]YouTube- Dora: Boots gets mad (unsuitable for children)[/nomedia]


----------

